# Decatur, GA ID-37284, B/T M, Abandonment



## newlygreek (Jul 1, 2008)

Permission to crosspost!
This guy came in with the female ID 37285. They are both large dogs. I think they could be siblings. His ears have fallen, and he has dry skin on his hind end probably from fleas. If you are interested in adoption/rescue, please contact Jamie Martinez ASAP! 










Petfinder Adoptable Dog | German Shepherd Dog | Decatur, GA | ID37284_Cage 321

ID 37284
Pen 321

This dog is a male German Shepherd or close mix. He is very large. He probably weighs about 100 pounds. He is about 2 years old. He is a little shy but is very friendly. He was left abandoned in a back yard with two other dogs when their owners moved away. He is neutered.
Intake date: 10/6/2010

Lost and stray animals are held at Dekalb Animal Services for five (5) business days in order to give their owners a chance to reclaim them. After that time period, adoptable animals are held as long as space allows. 

Jamie Martinez
Animal Adoption/Rescue Coordinator
DeKalb Animal Services and Enforcement
845 Camp Road
Decatur, Georgia 30032
kennel: (404) 294-3088
direct: (404) 294-2165
fax: (404) 294-2947
[email protected]
http://www.petfinder.com/shelters/GA423.html
Find DeKalb County Animal Services on Facebook!


----------



## ebrannan (Aug 14, 2006)

bump


----------



## newlygreek (Jul 1, 2008)

I believe he and his companion are rescue pending. I will update when they actually leave the building...just one of those things, I never believe it until I SEE it.


----------



## newlygreek (Jul 1, 2008)

SAFE! This boy and his friend were adopted into the SAME home! He turned out to be HW positive and the family did not have any other dogs currently and didn't mind treating him for HW. Very happy ending!


----------



## Danielle_Robb26 (Jan 9, 2009)

Fantastic!!!!!


----------



## Lilie (Feb 3, 2010)

Oh, thank goodness! I looked at his face and he reminds me of my guy! Love those heart seeking eyes!


----------



## MrsMiaW (Sep 25, 2010)

YAY!!!:happyboogie:


----------

